# My new toy! A controller!



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Just picked up a Digital Aquatics Controller. I love this thing! It has a temp probe and controls a 4 plug outlet. I have one set as a temp controller and now it keeps my tank at a rock solid 79F. Before with the heater alone no mater how I set it, the temp just seemed to keep on creeping up. I use a second channel to turn on and off the lights. At $119 with taxes in you cant beat it. I plan on using this tank to grow out my baby pleco's as well as house some L134's and I feel good knowing I am not going to cook them with a heater malfunction. you can also set alarms to notify you if anything is out of whack. Plus being a bit of a techno geek I just love this kind of stuff. Lol


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

that looks like one big tank.. do you know if they have anything to check the tds/KH and GH? i hate having to take a 5ml sample and dip some chemicals in the bottles, its just stupid and i hate doing it.. there must be some device where you just simply dip it in the water and it will show the KH and GH levels right?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get it Dave? I was going to order a heat troller but this would do the lights too for me.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Alright now that is a cool toy. Nice find and not bad of a price at all.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

cool new toy got to get me one of them. Where did you get from?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

fisherman said:


> that looks like one big tank.. do you know if they have anything to check the tds/KH and GH? i hate having to take a 5ml sample and dip some chemicals in the bottles, its just stupid and i hate doing it.. there must be some device where you just simply dip it in the water and it will show the KH and GH levels right?


Digital aquatics doesn't have anything for tds/gh/kh but you can add a module for pH


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!! That definitely looks likes a fun toy and money well spent! =)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice new toy. I want something like that as well.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

For those interested I picked it up at JL Aquatics. 
In regards to bang for your buck, it is hard to beat.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy! 

I've been looking into controllers for awhile for my reef tanks and was seriously looking at the ReefKeeper line. You can even add modules to it so that you can have you e-mail you if something goes wrong. You can even log events and keep track of how the tank performed over time!

You can even program it to turn on water pumps at certain times to create times of calm and times of water movement. You can also set it so that the pumps turn off for a set time for feeding and not have food blown all over the tank.

I'm pretty sure that you can find it at J&L aquatics. There are different levels and packages you can get and the nice thing is the expandability of it!

Have fun with it! I love controllers, they really change the way you look at your tank. They are getting cheaper too!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a pretty cool looking toy Dave,,
let me know how it works out.


----------

